# What leash length is best for a tpoo?



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm about place a Lupine order and can't decide between a 4' and 6' leash. We live in a wooded lake area, so no major traffic concerns. Most of our walking happens on our low traffic roads, to the marina, and on hiking trails. Suggestions? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's very personal. I like a 6 foot leash.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

I like a 4 foot. I don't like having a dog out of my control at all and I feel like they are sometimes on a 6 foot. 

Don't get me started on flexi leads haha


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't even know what a flexi lead is. Is it a retactable lead? I'm going to google it out of curiosity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use a 6 foot leash. It gives me options. I have one leash that's short and it sucks. With a dog so low to the ground, I like a little more length. (and I'm not exactly tall. lol) I can use that extra length too, for little training tasks along our walk. Sometimes I let them go ahead a little ways and then we practice, "halt." We practice stays where I walk back 6 ft. If I don't want them to have so much length, I make a little loop in my hand to take up the excess. Anyhow, I like a 6 ft. Oh, I just measured. Mine are 68" so not quite 6 ft. I personally don't like flexis AT ALL.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

sarahebeth said:


> I don't even know what a flexi lead is. Is it a retactable lead? I'm going to google it out of curiosity.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yes a retractable.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I like a six foot, don't have and never had a four foot, and not a fan of those flexileashes.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been walking our oversize mini boy, Beau, with the same 6-foot, plain-leather Leerburg leash for years now. With a six footer, you can easily adjust and "choke up" on the length to bring your dog in closer to heel, or let it out so your dog can range out in front. It's also nice to have the extra length when it's time to leave the path to take care of business. 

However, Beau is mostly well mannered on the leash, and doesn't pull -- much. If he pulled all the time, I could see having a four footer would be useful.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I think it depends on the size of your toy and how tall you are and also what activity you are doing.

Personally I have more leashes then sense. I'm pretty sure we are at the point where my husband would rather I bring home another dog then another leash. 

Hazel is a spoo and I consistently use...

2 foot leash for trips into stores or crowded areas where I need her by my side. 

4 foot leash for most stuff because I like that length best. 

6 foot leash for hiking because sometimes trails get thin and she needs to go a bit ahead or fall a bit behind. Or times when she can have more freedom but not too much freedom. 

30 foot leash for trailing work or "off leash" type time. 

I have 1 2 foot. 3 4 foot. 2 6 foot and one 30 foot. 

Then I have a couple of other leashes that fall somewhere between 3-6 feet. 

For your toy you can't go wrong with a 4 foot and a 6 foot and then some kind of long line.

I'm not a big fan of retractable leashes. We have an old one but it never gets used.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I liked a short leash when I was training - I had a 30" one made just for that purpose - it was just enough to keep her at my side with my arm down.
And for everyday use, I live a four foot lead - but I live in the city, and she needs to be close to me so that I can direct her around obstacles. Even with a four foot lead I often find myself with quite a bit of it wrapped around my hand.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sarahebeth said:


> I'm about place a Lupine order and can't decide between a 4' and 6' leash. We live in a wooded lake area, so no major traffic concerns. Most of our walking happens on our low traffic roads, to the marina, and on hiking trails. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


From my very first Poodle to my last, I always had a 6 foot leash. It's what worked best, especially for hiking trips. But I do agree with others, it's a personal choice.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I prefer 6 foot leashes, you might want to get a spare Pia during her bratty adolescent stage 9 to 13 months chewed up/through a leash or two.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely six foot for us - you can easily shorten a leash, but you can't make it longer except by stretching your arm or bending down. Six foot gives enough length to hold the leash with both hands and control the length between you and the dog - small dogs need longer leads than large dogs to allow for them being so much closer to the ground. I have a few cheap 4 foot leads in the car for emergencies and find them very uncomfortable to use.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I like the six foot best, as others have said you can make it shorter. If you are ordering from lupine for a toy I would get the thinnest leash too. Just less weight for the little ones. Plus if it gets chewed they replace...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Having arthritis in my hands, I opt for six foot in nylon leashes and then, tie knots about every 18 inches. This makes it easier for me to grip the leash.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I like the 4 foot, as they walk by my right leg, for training I put 2 4 ft leashes together. When they potty I just stop and wait


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Are you tall? For me, I'm 5'7" and I prefer the 6' because it seems like with the littler dogs there's not quite enough leash for them to get away from me to poop/pee if Ihave them on a 4'


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Are you tall? For me, I'm 5'7" and I prefer the 6' because it seems like with the littler dogs there's not quite enough leash for them to get away from me to poop/pee if Ihave them on a 4'


I'm 5'9". I see what you're saying...between my height and his small size, I might need the extra length. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ApricotsRock said:


> I like the six foot best, as others have said you can make it shorter. If you are ordering from lupine for a toy I would get the thinnest leash too. Just less weight for the little ones. Plus if it gets chewed they replace...



Now I prefer my leashes wider - 3/4 -1", and a bit stiff, so that I can direct Timi with little nudges telling her which way to go - without even thinking about it we developed different nudges for veer left, come to left side, and veer right, go to right side!
Can't do any of that with a thin nylon lead!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Having arthritis in my hands, I opt for six foot in nylon leashes and then, tie knots about every 18 inches. This makes it easier for me to grip the leash.



What a great idea to tie the knots!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sarahebeth said:


> I'm 5'9". I see what you're saying...between my height and his small size, I might need the extra length.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yes! I never even thought of how tall a person is, in reference to what length size is best. And, as someone said, you can always make the 6 ft shorter, but can't make the 4 ft longer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

For teaching the dog to walk by my side, I still like extra length...not that he has no choice but to walk right next to me, but that he has a little slack, thereby enabling_ him_ to choose. He gets reinforced when he _chooses_ to walk nearer to me when cued. (the cue got introduced after the behavior was well on it's way). I like dogs to have choices. It makes them think and Poodles are a real thinking breed. It makes them smarter and they learn better than being forced. They learn which choices work best for them. 

However, with Maurice I don't want him too terribly close because I might clip him when I walk. So, that short leash kind of forces him up too close. I like options. Matisse heels more formally when cued as we've been working more on it than I have with Maurice. They both watch me when asked so as long as they're paying attention, nobody is likely to get punted. lol.

We do loose leash walking...a casual walk that's for the dogs to enjoy sniffing and checking things out (reading the newspaper). There are little moments here and there for some fun training exercises, but mostly their walks are for them to do what they like...within reason. They are not allowed to pull or create tension in the leash but are rewarded for keeping a little slack in the leash. The reward is to get the privilege of continuing to walk.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

You guys were a big help. I may have gone overboard...I ordered the thin 6' leash, with a matching step-in harness, collar, and tag.  I got him a 6-9" collar...surely that will fit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sarahebeth said:


> You guys were a big help. I may have gone overboard...I ordered the thin 6' leash, with a matching step-in harness, collar, and tag.  I got him a 6-9" collar...surely that will fit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Overboard? Nope, overboard is an entire coat rack filled with leashes of every color and style that you can imagine.
Overboard is jars and drawers so stuffed with collars that you can never find the one that you actually want to use!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Overboard? What's that? Hahaha!!!!


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I have two little girls and a boutique shopping obsession for them. My husband may kill me if it gets expanded to the dog. Ooops! Seriously though, how can you not pamper a poodle? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You will be very happy with the 6' leash and I am glad to see you got a skinny one. My beginner students right now showed up with crazy overkill leashes and I have convinced them they need lighter leashes so that their pups will feel the tension faster if they run out to the end of the leash. A heavy leash that is not appropriate to the size of the dog is a sort of dead communication tool.

As to too many leashes and collars, there is no such thing!


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> You will be very happy with the 6' leash and I am glad to see you got a skinny one. My beginner students right now showed up with crazy overkill leashes and I have convinced them they need lighter leashes so that their pups will feel the tension faster if they run out to the end of the leash. A heavy leash that is not appropriate to the size of the dog is a sort of dead communication tool.
> 
> As to too many leashes and collars, there is no such thing!


I wish I could take a class with you. I'm at a loss as to where to go for a good class locally. I am a high school teacher; if I wait until summer, will that be okay? He's 13 weeks now. I'll be out of school at the beginning of June. 

I have a few basic commands down with him so far (sit, come) and he seems to be naturally pretty good on the leash, but I don't really know what to do next with him. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sarahebeth said:


> I wish I could take a class with you. I'm at a loss as to where to go for a good class locally. I am a high school teacher; if I wait until summer, will that be okay? He's 13 weeks now. I'll be out of school at the beginning of June.
> 
> I have a few basic commands down with him so far (sit, come) and he seems to be naturally pretty good on the leash, but I don't really know what to do next with him.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Most dog training places give classes evenings and weekends to accommodate a working person's schedule.
Look for a school that uses positive reinforcement only (with or without clicker training). It is a good idea to adk to audit a glass without your dog before signing up to make sure that you are comfortable with their environment and training methods.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sarahebeth said:


> I have two little girls and a boutique shopping obsession for them. My husband may kill me if it gets expanded to the dog. Ooops! Seriously though, how can you not pamper a poodle?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Well my goodness, pampering is what it's all about! But I know what you mean. There was a period of time when I was spending left and right for my pets( I always had cats as well as Poodles), and I was enjoying every minute of it! So, overboard? Hogwash, lol!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sometimes I attach a teensy, thin, cotton rope to my leash and make it really long so I can practice some things at a distance but still on leash...so I can be in various locations to get the behavior to generalize etc etc. Their leashes are lightweight nylon, thin. For the human and the dog, to feel the response very lightly is good. It's like a fine graphite fishing rod. It barely takes anything to feel the nibble. I like to use "soft hands" with a horse and a dog...using a light touch. It helps create a more responsive animal. And nothing worse than a clunky, heavy leash or imo a retractable that unless locked, always has tension in it which hampers teaching the dog that walking is very possible without tension in the leash. lol. That's a hard one for most dogs and people....at first. It sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a 5ft. I found six too long and 4 too short. Now I sound like Goldilocks.


----------

